# Need help replacing oil pan gasket on an 81 MK1



## cgautier (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm replacing a leaking oil pan gasket on my car. I'm done, but for two bolts that I simply can't get back on. They are crammed in next to the bell housing on the tranny, which offsets my socket wrench by about five or ten degrees. This is a real drag. Anybody have a recommendation? Different tool? I've tried the socket adapter that looks like a U joint, but that hasn't helped. I cut a length of plastic hose, jammed the bolt into it to drive it in, and still no luck. There is an offset adapter that looks like some sort of a spring, which allows it to flex. I'll try that next. I may have to resort to a mechanic, if I can't do this myself. I like to fix things myself. See below. 

Have any of you read a book titled: "Shop Class as Soul Craft"? It basically discusses how we just throw stuff away instead of trying to fix it; how we've looked down upon blue collar work, and have gotten rid of most shop classes in US high schools. Some of us need to work with our hands. The author, whose name escapes me, is a vintage motorbike mechanic out of Virginia.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

if the bolt is an allen bolt, like I've seen on my mkv, you should be able to use a ball-tipped allen wrench. They give you about 5deg of tilt.


----------



## cgautier (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks - unfortunately, they are hex head bolts. The trans. is leaking pretty badly, so I'm just going to take it out. While out I'll have complete access to the two final bolts, but there has to be an easier way than this...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

There is:
1/4" drive 10mm 'short' universal-joint socket. Like this guy.  
It is, quite literally, the _only_ thing that will fit in there.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

A "wobble" extension will work. It will def have to be of the 1/4" diameter size.


----------



## cgautier (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks for replies. since the trans. was leaking, I removed it, had it resealed, and had access to the two bolts in question. The seals has failed and the clutch disc was black with oil. solved multiple issues.


----------

